# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Зависает процесс 1с. Винда 10.

## sartor

Проблема возникла на отдельно взятом компе с зависанием процесса 1с. Версия программы (несколько портаблов 8.3 перепробовал) конфигурация базова, пробовал и чистые создавать. Проблема возникает, как в режиме предприятия, после загрузки при появлении первого информационного сообщения, так в режиме конфигуратора, когда пытался обновить базу, в момент появления окна с информацией о новшествах базы. На чистой базе открываются, создаются документы, справочники - зависание при использовании поиска.
 Как указал выше. Платформы и базы благополучно работают на сторонних машинах. Версия винды - 10ка.
P.S.: В момент зависания окно успевает появиться (рамка), но без текста- белое. Процесс висит и работает, отловить ошибку не получилось. Переставить систему возможности не имеется(

----------


## sartor

Восстановил винду10 до заводских настроек, проблема не исчезла. В то время как на других компьютерах 1с работает нормально. 
Собственно вопрос, что не дает работать 1с. Виснет при входе, после появления окна "информация". Старые базы зависают на окне с сообщением о необходимости обновить конфигурацию.  Чистые как указывалось, при обращении к поиску.
 Причина появления ошибки так и не понятна(

----------


## TrinitronOTV

Права доступа к папкам с базами проверь

----------


## avm3110

почисти помойки виндов, а так же почисти кэш 1-ки.

----------


## sartor

Не помогло. И в общий доступ папку закидывал, фиг. Брендмаузер тоже отключен и в исключение, что программа, так и база закинуты(

----------


## Fltr

> Проблема возникла на отдельно взятом компе с зависанием процесса 1с. Версия программы (несколько портаблов 8.3 перепробовал) конфигурация базова, пробовал и чистые создавать. Проблема возникает, как в режиме предприятия, после загрузки при появлении первого информационного сообщения, так в режиме конфигуратора, когда пытался обновить базу, в момент появления окна с информацией о новшествах базы. На чистой базе открываются, создаются документы, справочники - зависание при использовании поиска.
>  Как указал выше. Платформы и базы благополучно работают на сторонних машинах. Версия винды - 10ка.
> P.S.: В момент зависания окно успевает появиться (рамка), но без текста- белое. Процесс висит и работает, отловить ошибку не получилось. Переставить систему возможности не имеется(


Вы ничего не сообщаете о характеристиках компьютера, версиях Windows 10, платформы и конфигурации 1с. Возможно просто нужно подождать - и процесс пойдет...

----------


## sartor

> Вы ничего не сообщаете о характеристиках компьютера, версиях Windows 10, платформы и конфигурации 1с. Возможно просто нужно подождать - и процесс пойдет...


Процесс ждал 2 дня, не пошел. Версия Винды 10, на что и грешил, было обновление сентябрьское, пользователь был в отпуске в этот момент, собственно по выходу из отпуска все веселье и началось. Сброс на заводскую версию Винды не помог, заодно зачищено было и все остальные обновленные приложения. Платформа 8.3.11, конфа бух. баз. 2.0.66.71. Обновление релизов платформы и базы (на другом компьютере) не помогло. Попытки запустить под различными версиями портабла также ничего не дало. Если нужны данные компа, скину (места, как на дисках, так и оперативы хватает). Антивирусами прогнал, позже их снес. Результат нулевой. Перезагрузка печатной службы тоже ничего не дала. Тестирование и исправления, также показывают хорошую базу. К тому же проблема возникает и на чистой базе, при обращении к поиску, и на древней 2.0 (закрытой года 4 назад). Сама 1с прогружает, но при выскакивании окна информации при входе зависает.

----------


## avm3110

> Тестирование и исправления, также показывают хорошую базу. К тому же проблема возникает и на чистой базе, при обращении к поиску, и на древней 2.0 (закрытой года 4 назад). Сама 1с прогружает, но при выскакивании окна информации при входе зависает.


еще раз.. база локальная (файловая) или же клиент-сервер?

Кэш 1С - чистили?

----------


## Fltr

> Процесс ждал 2 дня, не пошел. Версия Винды 10, на что и грешил, было обновление сентябрьское, пользователь был в отпуске в этот момент, собственно по выходу из отпуска все веселье и началось. Сброс на заводскую версию Винды не помог, заодно зачищено было и все остальные обновленные приложения. Платформа 8.3.11, конфа бух. баз. 2.0.66.71. Обновление релизов платформы и базы (на другом компьютере) не помогло. Попытки запустить под различными версиями портабла также ничего не дало. Если нужны данные компа, скину (места, как на дисках, так и оперативы хватает). Антивирусами прогнал, позже их снес. Результат нулевой. Перезагрузка печатной службы тоже ничего не дала. Тестирование и исправления, также показывают хорошую базу. К тому же проблема возникает и на чистой базе, при обращении к поиску, и на древней 2.0 (закрытой года 4 назад). Сама 1с прогружает, но при выскакивании окна информации при входе зависает.


Если релизы и железо на исправном компьютере и на проблемном - сопоставимы, то видимо операционная система. Переустанавливать...
Кстати похожая проблема была у клиента из-за ошибок файловой системы диска. Попробуйте просканировать с исправлением.

----------


## sartor

> Вы ничего не сообщаете о характеристиках компьютера, версиях Windows 10, платформы и конфигурации 1с. Возможно просто нужно подождать - и процесс пойдет...


Процесс ждал 2 дня, не пошел. Версия Винды 10, на что и грешил, было обновление сентябрьское, пользователь был в отпуске в этот момент, собственно по выходу из отпуска все веселье и началось. Сброс на заводскую версию Винды не помог, заодно зачищено было и все остальные обновленные приложения. Платформа 8.3.11, конфа бух. баз. 2.0.66.71. Обновление релизов платформы и базы (на другом компьютере) не помогло. Попытки запустить под различными версиями портабла также ничего не дало. Если нужны данные компа, скину (места, как на дисках, так и оперативы хватает). Антивирусами прогнал, позже их снес. Результат нулевой. Перезагрузка печатной службы тоже ничего не дала. Тестирование и исправления, также показывают хорошую базу. К тому же проблема возникает и на чистой базе, при обращении к поиску, и на древней 2.0 (закрытой года 4 назад). Сама 1с прогружает, но при выскакивании окна информации при входе зависает.

----------


## sartor

Может случиться вдруг? Файловую систему диска запущу просканировать, может что вылезет. То что к переустановке идет дело, уже сам понимаю, хотел бы понять проблему.
База локальная (файловая) 1 комп. Кеш сразу, к тому же и на чистых базах таже проблема.

----------


## avm3110

> Может случиться вдруг? Файловую систему диска запущу просканировать, может что вылезет. То что к переустановке идет дело, уже сам понимаю, хотел бы понять проблему.
> База локальная (файловая) 1 комп. Кеш сразу, к тому же и на чистых базах таже проблема.


А виндовую помойку - чистил?

поиск и удаление по всем локальным дискам всех *.tmp и ~*.*

----------


## sartor

> А виндовую помойку - чистил?
> 
> поиск и удаление по всем локальным дискам всех *.tmp и ~*.*


В итоге грохнул винду на заводские настройки с удалением всего. Не помогло( Идем кроме переустановки не осталось, но причина не ясна.

----------


## sartor

P.S.: Убил только диск С. Локальный один оставался не тронут. Правда там  и не было ничего(

----------


## sartor

> Если релизы и железо на исправном компьютере и на проблемном - сопоставимы, то видимо операционная система. Переустанавливать...
> Кстати похожая проблема была у клиента из-за ошибок файловой системы диска. Попробуйте просканировать с исправлением.


Закинул портабл и базу на флешку, попытался запустить с нее. Та же беда.
Вопрос. Может не программно, а железо какое боит?

----------


## avm3110

> На чистой базе открываются, создаются документы, справочники - зависание при использовании поиска.


Это явное на указание проблем с кэшом. На файловой базе "поиск" активно использует кэш.

Как вариант - траблы с файловой структурой или (как писал выше) проблема "переполнения помойки" с временными файлами. .

----------

sartor (07.10.2019)

----------


## sartor

> Это явное на указание проблем с кэшом. На файловой базе "поиск" активно использует кэш.
> 
> Как вариант - траблы с файловой структурой или (как писал выше) проблема "переполнения помойки" с временными файлами. .


С кешем 1с вс ечистил и проверял. А вот про винду10 узнал много нового за последние дни( вопрос, при скидывании на заводские настройки временные файлы не убираются? Спасибо, за свежие идеи, а то у меня их запас кончился, да и на форумах тоже не вычитал.

----------

